# WILL IT BE TO LATE



## JUST GOOSEY (Mar 6, 2006)

HEADING OUT TO WATERTOWN S.D AROUND MARCH 24. IF THE MAIN PUSH HAS GONE THROUGH BY THEN DO YOU THINK THAT THE JUVIES WILL STILL BE AROUND AFTER THAT DATE?


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

YES! There will be birds but you MIGHT have look for them


----------



## JUST GOOSEY (Mar 6, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR THAT ANSWER. 
DOES ANYBODY ELSE HAVE ANY IDEAS ABOUT THAT DATE??
:lol:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I think that the best date will be once you turn your caps lock off :roll:


----------



## JUST GOOSEY (Mar 6, 2006)

I WOULD SHUT THEM OFF IF THE KEY WAS'NT BROKE. THE GEEK SQUAD WILL BE HERE BY THE END OF THE WEEK TO FIX IT.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Thats funny.... GB3 told me he was going hunting, not computer fixing. :roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

careful man. he's emotional


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

wooduck26 said:


> YES! There will be birds but you MIGHT have look for them


 I think WD hit the nail on the head . You will be fine. Don't worry :roll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sand Lake dawg. The geese will probably go feed in Nodak though.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

check out this snow line map http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/nsa/ gives you a pretty good look at the snow line in north dakota as it looks south dakota on these maps dont have any snow on the ground good luck


----------



## JUST GOOSEY (Mar 6, 2006)

Heading out early next week, Bumped the trip up by a week or so.


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

Just Goofey...if you don't give a full report after your hunt, may the lice of a 1000 snow geese infest your private regions.


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

lol i liked the word choice H20


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Ohh my god that is classic!! That is the funniest thing i have ever heard...Keep it up!
Bandunter


----------



## goosedropper06 (Mar 8, 2006)

goin to sodak on the 19th ish. was plannin on huntin around sand lake. think the birds will be there yet? or am i gonna have to aim further south?


----------

